# Winter



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi ther 2buck u say that u no how 2 tape when the weather gets bad
Come on then tell me some of ur secrets as the sh*t is not far away
I got back 2 the good old fiba tape and fast set last year which i dont like doing 2 much but cash is cash in the of the day!! Things can take weeks 2 dry out here, and i do 1 of houses most off the time so no electric hook up or nothing,frrezing my sorry butt off all day!:furious:
Got a rep comin 2 c me on thurs about this stuff called proset which is made by gyproc and u can mix the stuff and use it all day and it sets in 12 hours guaranteed! Tried it the other day and it does what it says!! i just have 2 put it through the gun now:blink:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

I worked in Trucke California, lowest temps in the nation. If the surface isnt warm enought but your muds dries, you may end up with many cracks later when they heat it up. Guess who they want to fix it for free. Also pay to paint over carpet?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

When you're hanging, tape all but one of your screw gun vents SHUT. It's a GREAT hand warmer. Best damn winter trick I ever learned from a guy who used to hang in Tahoe.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Hi ther 2buck u say that u no how 2 tape when the weather gets bad
> Come on then tell me some of ur secrets as the sh*t is not far away
> I got back 2 the good old fiba tape and fast set last year which i dont like doing 2 much but cash is cash in the of the day!! Things can take weeks 2 dry out here, and i do 1 of houses most off the time so no electric hook up or nothing,frrezing my sorry butt off all day!:furious:
> Got a rep comin 2 c me on thurs about this stuff called proset which is made by gyproc and u can mix the stuff and use it all day and it sets in 12 hours guaranteed! Tried it the other day and it does what it says!! i just have 2 put it through the gun now:blink:


Hey, we may come from the land of ice and snow, but no heat, no tape...... even our brick layers get tarped in with heat.

I noticed that over at T&J, seems you lads half to control your environment where you work, or use hotmuds. During the 1980's you would run into some builders who expected you to supply your own heat, fans, dehumidifiers etc... I was a drywaller then, we had to rock in the cold. (they don't no more) Think we scared them back then with some of the contraptions we would bring in to heat the houses, so some began to supply heat when rocking , and for other good reasons.

Tape wise well ???? The builders would give a attitude of " if you want your money, supply the heat" but the tapers were more like "F" you, it's your house, and you stand to loose more than me. Those builders that did supply heat, got their jobs done/serviced 1st, and had less trouble with call backs etc....... so a trend started

On the other hand, some builders just don't build in the winter months no more. With the price of hydro (power) and heating gas it's not worth it to them. They also notice that houses built in the winter tend to have more warranty work performed on them, than those in the summer months.

Our bigger problem is the summer months now, it's very humid here. The builders are still pretty good with supplying fans,dehumidifiers, and even heat. Those that are not, we just tell them we will be working on the house that supplies that stuff, they usually have a change of heart.

Guess what I'm trying to say is, tell the builder/contractor it's not your house or problem. Most have dead lines to meet. Cost them more to put a family up in a hotel if their job is not done. So since we work in good environments, there's no need for hotmuds here, a few guys use them a tiny bit, for corner beads or catching something up, but other than that..... were spoiled:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey, we may come from the land of ice and snow, but no heat, no tape...... even our brick layers get tarped in with heat.
> 
> I noticed that over at T&J, seems you lads half to control your environment where you work, or use hotmuds. During the 1980's you would run into some builders who expected you to supply your own heat, fans, dehumidifiers etc... I was a drywaller then, we had to rock in the cold. (they don't no more) Think we scared them back then with some of the contraptions we would bring in to heat the houses, so some began to supply heat when rocking , and for other good reasons.
> 
> ...



Well said


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

We dont get heat supplied by the housebuilders here in winter. They promise it, but rarely deliver so your bossman traps up with a few Salamander blow heaters only for the agent to bleat that the Gas delivery aint in yet. And its never going to either so the heaters just lie about the houses all winter getting covered in sh*t.
As mentioned, we use hotmud/ fast set for 1st coating here so that aint a prob in winter its the drying time after we 10"box and do the internal angles that holds us up, before we can finish coat.
The Proset stuff that Vanman was talking about seems to be the answer, you can put it thru bazooka, boxes etc and it sets in 12hours
(More of a slow set than fast set) But it means you can turn up next day and crack on with finishing.
I got a couple of bags and will use them up when the nights get darker so let me know how ye get on with the Rep, Vanman!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This thread depresses me with cold weather on It's way.
No power on the job,,$20 per day in kero ,,mixing hot mud bag after bag
cleaning buckets, and tools .. and when something goes wrong I get the ole '' now rick why do think that happened" and that's when I go on my rant . next job will be different they say. [bull****] 

The last 2 years Ive been handing out literature on the importance of maintaining the proper temp. in a home under construction . 
It struck a nerve with quite a few g/cs ,, I'll keep pushing on ,, hopefully It will spread.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> We dont get heat supplied by the housebuilders here in winter. They promise it, but rarely deliver so your bossman traps up with a few Salamander blow heaters only for the agent to bleat that the Gas delivery aint in yet. And its never going to either so the heaters just lie about the houses all winter getting covered in sh*t.
> As mentioned, we use hotmud/ fast set for 1st coating here so that aint a prob in winter its the drying time after we 10"box and do the internal angles that holds us up, before we can finish coat.
> The Proset stuff that Vanman was talking about seems to be the answer, you can put it thru bazooka, boxes etc and it sets in 12hours
> (More of a slow set than fast set) But it means you can turn up next day and crack on with finishing.
> I got a couple of bags and will use them up when the nights get darker so let me know how ye get on with the Rep, Vanman!:thumbsup:


So why not use this proset on your next application too then.

or try mixing it half and half with the AP, do a bit of experimenting

Mix some sheet rock, proset, and all purpose together, see what you get:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> This thread depresses me with cold weather on It's way.
> No power on the job,,$20 per day in kero ,,mixing hot mud bag after bag
> cleaning buckets, and tools .. and when something goes wrong I get the ole '' now rick why do think that happened" and that's when I go on my rant . next job will be different they say. [bull****]
> 
> ...



I refuse to tape in cold weather,

few years back I taped for a company and waited till they put heat in, all other tapers did first coat (looked like they just filled the bevel the next day due to Shrinkage) they kept going and the service work was crazy, mine came out best G/C told the owner of Drywall company that and demanded They get me back as I went to another company, I stayed with them for years:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> We dont get heat supplied by the housebuilders here in winter. They promise it, but rarely deliver so your bossman traps up with a few Salamander blow heaters only for the agent to bleat that the Gas delivery aint in yet. And its never going to either so the heaters just lie about the houses all winter getting covered in sh*t.
> As mentioned, we use hotmud/ fast set for 1st coating here so that aint a prob in winter its the drying time after we 10"box and do the internal angles that holds us up, before we can finish coat.
> The Proset stuff that Vanman was talking about seems to be the answer, you can put it thru bazooka, boxes etc and it sets in 12hours
> (More of a slow set than fast set) But it means you can turn up next day and crack on with finishing.
> I got a couple of bags and will use them up when the nights get darker so let me know how ye get on with the Rep, Vanman!:thumbsup:


Well today i taped a house out with this proset stuff!! Must say it goes through the gun pretty dam good,I had my quick disconnect head taper with me and my old blueline taper 2 
Just as well cause the quick head 1 wouldn't play the game Taped all the flats with this stuff then changed onto usg green for internals and never cleaned pump out or machine i am hoping that all the usg has got rid of the proset!! Yea the rep appeared today and i told him i was going 2 do it this way save cleaning time so i have 2 let him know if this has worked or my machine is F**cked I will def use this stuff again no probs,back the morn 2 box it with the same stuff so i will let u know how much it shrinks or doesn't next week when i get back!! Next time the new quick disconnect taper is comin with me its still in its box.:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So why not use this proset on your next application too then.
> 
> or try mixing it half and half with the AP, do a bit of experimenting
> 
> Mix some sheet rock, proset, and all purpose together, see what you get:yes:


 Yes 2buck we could use it for finishing too, then it wud be dry for sanding next day:thumbsup:
We wud stick to fast set/hotmud for 1st coat simply as its cheaper to buy


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i can guarantee you that I have taped in the coldest climates out of anyone here. 
Arctic Circle, Siberia, Russia. Thompson, Manitoba, Canada. 
No heat, no tape. even those guys knew that. 

But i've noticed that in a lot of other countries, they refuse to acknowledge the fact that they need to insulate their houses, seems a lot of places are in denial. South Island, New Zealand for example. I woke up with snow on the ground a lot of times, single pane windows, no insulation... total denial about having a winter climate, pay the money, build better houses, that helps drying dramatically. We had diesel heaters running to dry out the place, i could only shake my head and say 'why why why!'


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Where are you now mcDusty?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

In Australia for the a while now all homes must pass an energy rating at planning stage. It has given birth to a whole new industry. It takes into consideration the aspect of the home, the R value of its insulation, the size of the home, double glazing ect.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Well today i taped a house out with this proset stuff!! Must say it goes through the gun pretty dam good,I had my quick disconnect head taper with me and my old blueline taper 2
> Just as well cause the quick head 1 wouldn't play the game Taped all the flats with this stuff then changed onto usg green for internals and never cleaned pump out or machine i am hoping that all the usg has got rid of the proset!! Yea the rep appeared today and i told him i was going 2 do it this way save cleaning time so i have 2 let him know if this has worked or my machine is F**cked I will def use this stuff again no probs,back the morn 2 box it with the same stuff so i will let u know how much it shrinks or doesn't next week when i get back!! Next time the new quick disconnect taper is comin with me its still in its box.:thumbsup:


Sounds like good stuff beermonster..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> In Australia for the a while now all homes must pass an energy rating at planning stage. It has given birth to a whole new industry. It takes into consideration the aspect of the home, the R value of its insulation, the size of the home, double glazing ect.


If you Aussie's need help at building energy efficient homes, ask us Canucks, were good at building them:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow. Tape a house in the winter with no heat? There have been a few times where we brought in heat, but not many. That's just one of the rules. _General Contractor to supply heat and water._ It says so right in the bid.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> If you Aussie's need help at building energy efficient homes, ask us Canucks, were good at building them:whistling2:



sh*t 2Buck yer givin me the chills


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Sounds like good stuff beermonster..


Yea seems like i will b sticking with it!
All boxed lookin good and it will b set in a few hours so i do believe the shrikage will b minor:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Sounds like good stuff beermonster..


 Just noticed what u called me Moore


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

:clap::tongue::thumbup: Ha Ha!!!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Took a while*

Here is the photos of the proset stuff after the 8 box!!














:thumbsup:
That a 14 inch marshaltom knife!!
Thanks 2buck just managed 2 put a photo up cause i read ur post on how 2 do it:thumbup:
By the way the funny colour is the way it drys/hardens,not sure why but it always looks wet in parts!!!!!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Hi ther 2buck u say that u no how 2 tape when the weather gets bad
> Come on then tell me some of ur secrets as the sh*t is not far away
> I got back 2 the good old fiba tape and fast set last year which i dont like doing 2 much but cash is cash in the of the day!! Things can take weeks 2 dry out here, and i do 1 of houses most off the time so no electric hook up or nothing,frrezing my sorry butt off all day!:furious:
> Got a rep comin 2 c me on thurs about this stuff called proset which is made by gyproc and u can mix the stuff and use it all day and it sets in 12 hours guaranteed! Tried it the other day and it does what it says!! i just have 2 put it through the gun now:blink:



sounds like you have $hit for material 2buck could vouch for that.........


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> sounds like you have $hit for material 2buck could vouch for that.........


Not me, never been to the Uk

But from what vanman is showing on his pics, He ran a 8" box, (nice clean edges) and it appears his material did not shrink back. One skim coat and he's done.

The next question is how does the mud hold up over time. To me, it's the material we use could be the next big game changer, not the tools


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> sounds like you have $hit for material 2buck could vouch for that.........


 WHAT????? Do u mean??????
Explain better would b good!!!:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I was feeling a bit left out with all of the talk about winter. Here is the view from our current job. See we do get snow.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> sounds like you have $hit for material 2buck could vouch for that.........


 See my last post:blink:
Or r u speakin out ur A*SS:furious:
Dont understand some of u guys mentality
U think u r the best out there??? Well i can tell u now 2buck and captain would be the 1's for me:thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> WHAT????? Do u mean??????
> Explain better would b good!!!:blink:


Whats to explain your mud not drying is that your problem. 2buck had your answer from what I read. I don't have the issues your having and I get the job done with out a complaint like that. I live in a climate that gets cold and I tape in 0 degree temps. Learning a better process might be a hint but that,s a trick of the trade thread I'd think. and if you know me you know I don't talk about tricks unless shes a hot trick.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I would not like taping in 0 degree... that . How would a guy pull that off? I would find that trade secret interesting. BBrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Vanman
Any chance you could post a better pic of that 12inch knife and handle attachment, Is that some kind of fitting on the handle so you can attach a pole to it.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Hi Vanman
> Any chance you could post a better pic of that 12inch knife and handle attachment, Is that some kind of fitting on the handle so you can attach a pole to it.


 Its a 14 knife! Yea me made that,can get 2 pretty high stuff!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

chris said:


> I would not like taping in 0 degree... that . How would a guy pull that off? I would find that trade secret interesting. BBrrrrrrrrrr


Its not my problem if they call me in and forgot about the heat they are suppose to provide. I provide taping they provide a ready to tape house. I do give them a courtesy call but I'm not going to sit around waiting I could be spinning out tape and if your like me and can have tape on the walls in less then a half a day whats it worth to wait. Most of the time they bring heat knowing our agreement, with this said once called in I assume its ready and our agreement is in play any delay in providing heat is not the responsibility of myself and the outcome could be compromised due to breach of agreement and that washes my hand of any issues. Tape on when you want is the service I provide if its cold and there no heat that does not stop me. It happens all the time I tape a house with no heat and to tell you the truth I can run the taper faster in the cold then I can in the heat and once you try it out you will agree unless you like wiping half dried tape because its too hot.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> Its not my problem if they call me in and forgot about the heat they are suppose to provide. I provide taping they provide a ready to tape house. I do give them a courtesy call but I'm not going to sit around waiting I could be spinning out tape and if your like me and can have tape on the walls in less then a half a day whats it worth to wait. Most of the time they bring heat knowing our agreement, with this said once called in I assume its ready and our agreement is in play any delay in providing heat is not the responsibility of myself and the outcome could be compromised due to breach of agreement and that washes my hand of any issues. Tape on when you want is the service I provide if its cold and there no heat that does not stop me. It happens all the time I tape a house with no heat and to tell you the truth I can run the taper faster in the cold then I can in the heat and once you try it out you will agree unless you like wiping half dried tape because its too hot.


I could not agree more !!!!!

I sell a service,, you do too,,, If the GC doesn't provide heat,,, I just assume that he figures HIS drywall don't need it,,, and I act accordinly !!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Here is the photos of the proset stuff after the 8 box!!
> View attachment 2142
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice tool VAN,,,, love to see someone make a tool to Git-Er-Done !!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> I would not like taping in 0 degree... that . How would a guy pull that off? I would find that trade secret interesting. BBrrrrrrrrrr


Well of coarse we tape when it's zero degrees out in Canuck land, if we didn't, all our houses would melt:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> I would not like taping in 0 degree... that . How would a guy pull that off? I would find that trade secret interesting. BBrrrrrrrrrr


Hot mud,,and burning the house,Only way It can be done .
Even then you don't get a very good finish ,
A/p skim on top of a hot mud block coat Is a b!tch..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Thought it meant TAPING in 0 degree... the mud would freeze in minutes. I Tape when its cold all the time... its warm inside tho. Dont want to have to do it over


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Thought it meant TAPING in 0 degree... the mud would freeze in minutes. I Tape when its cold all the time... its warm inside tho. Dont want to have to do it over


Chris I have walked into homes in 20 degree weather cut on the blower ,,pull some mud out the bucket ,,slap it on a hawk ,and have it freeze right there on the hawk. Then have a g/c walk in wanting to know when he can paint..  I am not A violent person,,,,but one of these days 
Alice ....TO THE MOON....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

i don't care about cold eether, I put mud right on the wall and so what if it freezes and i can't wipe it down serves the jerks right for not bringing heet into the hose. i just put on my big thick boots and heavy gloves and earmuffs and crank up the radio and laff while i watch the ice kristles form.

anyways, i just starded taping last year have you guys noticed that theres no work out there? i did some houses and apartments last winter (same guys who forgot to turn heat on), but i havent gotten any calls for work. i was real busy there for a cupple months two.:confused1:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

many moons ago we did a job for some other drywaller...long story short he didnt pay but he had a real nice deisel heater. We NEVER tape below 40. If you dont have a heat supply of your own yet it may be awise investment.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> many moons ago we did a job for some other drywaller...long story short he didnt pay but he had a real nice deisel heater. We NEVER tape below 40. If you dont have a heat supply of your own yet it may be awise investment.


If I were planning on sinking any money into drywall I'd go with a Fostoria (or two). Those things are amazing, and you can plug them right into the panel:thumbsup: No stink, no jugs :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> i don't care about cold eether, I put mud right on the wall and so what if it freezes and i can't wipe it down serves the jerks right for not bringing heet into the hose. i just put on my big thick boots and heavy gloves and earmuffs and crank up the radio and laff while i watch the ice kristles form.
> 
> anyways, i just starded taping last year have you guys noticed that theres no work out there? i did some houses and apartments last winter (same guys who forgot to turn heat on), but i havent gotten any calls for work. i was real busy there for a cupple months two.:confused1:


:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If i had to use something other than an electric temp. I would choose a torpedo heater and burn diesel rather than kerosene it seems to generate more heat and less moister , also back to the propane especially the upright ones without a blower they still put way to much moister into the house , even with the windows cracked open you come back and there is always a bunch of ice build up around the windows (not Good ) you don't want to stain up the wood with water you just might find yourself replacing windows if you have a picky HO or GC . Sometimes if you have a good GC he will have the air exchanged hooked up and this resolves the moister problem , but then again if that's hooked up they usually have the heat going too....Winter sucks than comes the summer finally and you have to deal with a different kinda moister & humidity problems .......Ever get a job where they wont let you cut the poly to let some ventilation in and let the house dry out ????:blink: Want the job done asap (last week) but wont give into helping out with some good common sense.... 







A post from silver...





Winter.....
In a perfect world every job [NEW CONSTRUCTION] would have a heat pump kicking. g/c and havc man won't go for It ..Hell I'm lucky to have power half the time . I learned my lesson with propane years ago ..never use it
I can't wait for the cold to set in $150 a week for kero..


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> i don't care about cold eether, I put mud right on the wall and so what if it freezes and i can't wipe it down serves the jerks right for not bringing heet into the hose. i just put on my big thick boots and heavy gloves and earmuffs and crank up the radio and laff while i watch the ice kristles form.
> 
> anyways, i just starded taping last year have you guys noticed that theres no work out there? i did some houses and apartments last winter (same guys who forgot to turn heat on), but i havent gotten any calls for work. i was real busy there for a cupple months two.:confused1:


Oh dear. For the answer to your question in the 2nd paragraph Slim, read your 1st paragraph again! Is it any wonder they never phoned you back?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Oh dear. For the answer to your question in the 2nd paragraph Slim, read your 1st paragraph again! Is it any wonder they never phoned you back?


I believe he is being sarcastic, Because I also believe slim knows mudstar is trying to pull everyone's leg , by saying he is taping in the cold.

In canuck land, every thing is a race against the winter. If you have work in the winter here, it's called be thank full. I would say 75% of builders shut things down for the winter.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I believe he is being sarcastic, Because I also believe slim knows mudstar is trying to pull everyone's leg , by saying he is taping in the cold.
> 
> In canuck land, every thing is a race against the winter. If you have work in the winter here, it's called be thank full. I would say 75% of builders shut things down for the winter.


Yeah, I figured that was better than just calling him out. I sure had fun typing all that crap though!

Around here, the start of winter is okay, but after a while it peters out while everyone waits for the ground to thaw. Spring is kind of dead too, while we wait on the carpenters to get their projects ready....sorta why I took up carpentry as a second skill set....then I don't have as much down time.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Winter seems to be our busiest time:thumbsup: (commercial) our slow time is right when weather gets nice but too cold to fish for Walleye and Bass. When fish start biting is when we get swamped. We have an electric furnace heater also and prefer it over the deisel but that deisel one will warm up quicker


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

chris said:


> too cold to fish for Walleye and Bass.


No such thing 

Our slowest time has been the end of February and all of March. Fortunately the sap is flowing good here and maple syrup can be made :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

For us, it's no heat, no finishing. We actually got lucky the last two houses, the heat and the A/C were hooked up, ran the A/C the first few days because it was warm out, ran the heat the rest of the time. Dries the mud nicely! :thumbsup:

I have a 125,000 BTU torpedo heater, and mine runs hotter burning Kero. It will also run on #1 & 2 Diesel, and #1 & 2 heating oil. Still runs better on Kero. PA Rocker said he has a 175,000 BTU one as well, so I suppose in a pinch we could fire them up. But, then I say refer to sentence #1 of this post.:thumbup:

Oh yeah, there was power in the houses as well.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I see on the news that the UK is copping an icey blast. Hope all you chaps are safe.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

In California where I live. If the temp gets below 40 we apply for federal aid.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> Oh dear. For the answer to your question in the 2nd paragraph Slim, read your 1st paragraph again! Is it any wonder they never phoned you back?


Slimpickins, apologies to you sir! On reading your post again it is obvious you were being sarcastic. I kind of jumped right in there with both feet!:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> I see on the news that the UK is copping an icey blast. Hope all you chaps are safe.


Its not been too bad Gazman, certainly milder than the last 2 winters but snow is forecast for tomorrow so we shall wait n see what happens


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> In California where I live. If the temp gets below 40 we apply for federal aid.


 Damn you!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Slimpickins, apologies to you sir! On reading your post again it is obvious you were being sarcastic. I kind of jumped right in there with both feet!:thumbsup:


You B45T4RD! No worries man, I derived a good chuckle that I was able to rope someone in


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> You B45T4RD! No worries man, I derived a good chuckle that I was able to rope someone in


Thats what they do in Montana Slim.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's gonna snow today


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

yesterday we had another 40c day + this


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Its gonna be a cold one tonight on the eastcoast 10 below . It was 34 above when I woke up. Its a artic blast and its dropping degrees very fast. Of course I just put finish coat on all my taping. Most likely wont be sandable tommorow/. Sand on Saf. FN A


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

boco said:


> Its gonna be a cold one tonight on the eastcoast 10 below . It was 34 above when I woke up. Its a artic blast and its dropping degrees very fast. Of course I just put finish coat on all my taping. Most likely wont be sandable tommorow/. Sand on Saf. FN A


10 below? :blink: Lucky son of a b!
It was -38 this morning with the wind chill over here. 
That sucked...


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Same here. Made going back to bed REAL easy.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> 10 below? :blink: Lucky son of a b!
> It was -38 this morning with the wind chill over here.
> That sucked...


 
:blink: WHY DO YOU LIVE THERE!!!!!!!:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Winter is usually a good time to escape moore, as long as there is no food in the bush. Otherwise...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Winter is usually a good time to escape moore, as long as there is no food in the bush. Otherwise...


Oh my God:blink:, you have Grizzlys where you live:blink:, dam thing looks 10 feet tall

Bad enough I half to watch out for pigs handing out speeding tickets on my way to work, you half to worry about being ate:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Our Blacks and Browns are a little smaller. Mudshark would be the one getting eaten by that one.:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> Our Blacks and Browns are a little smaller. Mudshark would be the one getting eaten by that one.:yes:


Here on Vancouver Island we are like New Zealand - we have the All Blacks. Seriously though in recent years for the first time the grizzlies have been coming across from the mainland to Vancouver Island, not good. Our black bears are relatively harmless unless you get between a sow and her cubs.

If I was the trucker in that pic, I would not leave the cab. Nice photo by the way.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Got the pic from Facebook today. Not mine. I would have got the f*ck outta there !:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> :blink: WHY DO YOU LIVE THERE!!!!!!!:blink:


Sometimes I ask myself the same thing...lol


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh my God:blink:, you have Grizzlys where you live:blink:, dam thing looks 10 feet tall
> 
> Bad enough I half to watch out for pigs handing out speeding tickets on my way to work, you half to worry about being ate:yes:


But what an option tho.....When you get sick of the Mrs nagging just let her out of the car and say she had to go pee.....it would look like an accident right?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Captain Drywall said:


> I worked in Trucke California, lowest temps in the nation. If the surface isnt warm enought but your muds dries, you may end up with many cracks later when they heat it up. Guess who they want to fix it for free. Also pay to paint over carpet?


 
Ever see that TV show Hell on the Highway?? It's about tow truck drivers that work I80 around there.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Eighty-five miles from here this guy tried to turn around to avoid a 10 car accident. Getting a good storm finally.


----------



## 5min Mud (Jan 18, 2013)

I did a job a couple years ago on the Maryland PA border for someone's basement. It was right in the middle of january. Tape coat went on just fine, but it seemed that it took 2 days for the mud to dry. I showed up one day and it was just as wet as when I put it on the wall.

Normally I wouldn't care and find something to do else where, but it was an hour and half drive up and an hour and half drive back (assuming it wasn't rush hour). A week long job ended up being close to 3 weeks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

5min Mud said:


> I did a job a couple years ago on the Maryland PA border for someone's basement. It was right in the middle of january. Tape coat went on just fine, but it seemed that it took 2 days for the mud to dry. I showed up one day and it was just as wet as when I put it on the wall.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't care and find something to do else where, but it was an hour and half drive up and an hour and half drive back (assuming it wasn't rush hour). A week long job ended up being close to 3 weeks.


 Should of used 5min mud!!:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> Should of used 5min mud!!:blink:


:lol::lol::lol: Moore you crack me up.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Got to love waking up to a wind chill warning saying exposed skin will freeze in under 10 minutes. -29 and -41 with the wind today. For those who don't know -40c is the same as -40f


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Got to love waking up to a wind chill warning saying exposed skin will freeze in under 10 minutes. -29 and -41 with the wind today. For those who don't know -40c is the same as -40f


Gotta love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## 5min Mud (Jan 18, 2013)

moore said:


> Should of used 5min mud!!:blink:


:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Got to love waking up to a wind chill warning saying exposed skin will freeze in under 10 minutes. -29 and -41 with the wind today. For those who don't know -40c is the same as -40f


That's why I choose to live in the tropical part of Canada, where we can grow palm trees:whistling2:

So far this winter, one majour snow fall 2 weeks ago, and it's all gone already:thumbup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's why I choose to live in the tropical part of Canada, where we can grow palm trees:whistling2:
> 
> So far this winter, one majour snow fall 2 weeks ago, and it's all gone already:thumbup:


- 26 today and i got rooked into inso on the house slowest job ever


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2'' .....WAY too much for me!!!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's why the Greyhound tried to turn around. Seven transports,2 cars and a pick up pulling 2 sleds. Nobody hurt.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Here's why the Greyhound tried to turn around. Seven transports,2 cars and a pick up pulling 2 sleds. Nobody hurt.


I hate snow on the roads, they should design roads to melt snow on immediate contact


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I hate snow on the roads, they should design roads to melt snow on immediate contact


They have them in Norway. Heated roads and sidewalks in some cities. Apparently it's cheaper than snow removal


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> They have them in Norway. Heated roads and sidewalks in some cities. Apparently it's cheaper than snow removal


It looks like the Yanks are working on it for us:thumbsup:
http://m.theglobeandmail.com/report...s-or-icy-roads/article4197451/?service=mobile


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate winter worse every year. I really should get out of the midwest and head to the southeat. It is where my family history is anyway. My auntie did that geneology stuff and found out our ancestors were slaveowners from the Carolinas. That is where i sholud be.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I hate winter worse every year. I really should get out of the midwest and head to the southeat. It is where my family history is anyway. My auntie did that geneology stuff and found out our ancestors were slaveowners from the Carolinas. That is where i sholud be.


I don't think the people who use to own your ancestors count as family:whistling2:


----------



## drywalltraining (Jan 23, 2013)

*Cold is good*

How many trades have it good like us when it comes to cold. So many are out of work. We're indoors all year round! :thumbup:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't think the people who use to own your ancestors count as family:whistling2:


 
One of the myths of slavery in the United States is that all slaveowners were white. In the Carolinas, some free blacks owned slaves. My ancestors are in that group.


One things that has not entirely been cleared up in my family is that we suspect some white devils in the woodpile.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

White devils? Come on now, who are you talking to here? I suspect a troll under the bridge!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> One of the myths of slavery in the United States is that all slaveowners were white. In the Carolinas, some free blacks owned slaves. My ancestors are in that group.
> 
> 
> One things that has not entirely been cleared up in my family is that we suspect some white devils in the woodpile.


....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

drywalltraining said:


> How many trades have it good like us when it comes to cold. So many are out of work. We're indoors all year round! :thumbup:


 It is nice but spring and early summer suck.... Id rather be outside


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

chris said:


> It is nice but spring and early summer suck.... Id rather be outside


 

I built three decks last summer. When things get slow with drywall, I have to keep the bills paid. It is really a nice change sometimes.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Pic of a house i finished today!
Using the black widow sander!!:yes: I will say it again,its a great sander with no wieght 2 it either!:thumbup:
And a pic of some snow that we r getting!


----------

